# my new mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

now need a nice Dutch male


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The one/s with only the gray rear is so ridiculous looking! I love it. : )


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Nice Mice!! Congrats!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly mice, the 7th one is my fav.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> loverly mice, the 7th one is my fav.


what the olny broken all other are poor Dutch


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the one with just the rump markings ^^


----------

